

How Ouya Shows Kickstarter Sucks for Hardware - matan_a
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420905,00.asp

======
ryanisinallofus
This person has no problem with Ouya, the article isn't even about Ouya. He
has a problem with kickstarter. He doesn't get it at all.

"Don't buy your electronics on Kickstarter. That's the lesson..."

Nobody "buys their electronics on Kickstarter." They support projects they
think are cool, or wouldn't exist any other way.

"don't spend (your money) on mystery hardware that nobody has ever laid hands
on, built by new teams. Let other people be the suckers, and reap the rewards
later."

Are you kidding me? This couldn't be further from spirit of kickstarter style
projects.

This is just an non-news article trying to get hits by saying angry things
about a popular project. Doesn't belong on the front page.

